# WWF



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Link to first thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/332059-mrmonty-headliner-present-wwf.html

WWF October 13th

Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
October 6th 2008​
_
Cheap $1 fireworks goes off as it's time for WWF. The normal pyro was temporarily cut from the budget, due to the financial crisis. Some look on it disgust, while other miserable crowd members are just happy that they're seeing 'fireworks' for once in their life._

*Roman King:* Welcome everybody to a new addition of WWF! After exactly a year's absence we are back! It's the King here along with my temporary guest commentator, Headliner? WTF you're a news reporter. What happened to Slick?

*Headliner:* The wife.

*Roman King:* Ouch. Luckily I won't be getting married.

*Headliner:* Yea because of you married a 9/10, then saw a 10/10 walking down the street you'd be awfully pissed.

*Roman King:*  

_Backstage we see the new womens champion Aussie in her lockeroom brushing her hair._

*Wrestling B!tch (Forum B!tch):* Did you think I would just go away?

*Aussie:* 

*Wrestling B!tch:* That was suppose to be MY title shot at the PPV until you took me out, took my title shot, and won the title.

*Aussie:* Oh You brought it on yourself though.
*
Wrestling B!tch:* I want my title shot. And there's nothing you can do about it.

*Aussie:* Did you pass the test?

*Wrestling B!tch:* What test?

*Aussie:* The test to prove that you're physically woman enough to compete in the _womens_ division.

*Wrestling B!tch:* Fuck you. Good luck in your title rematch against BIE. You're going to need it.

*Aussie walks off and heads to the ring for her title rematch against BIE. She looks to the right to see ADR and will94 with video recorders in hand for the match as they normally do for female matches. BIE music hits, but she doesn't show. The music hits again, and she still doesn't show. The referee rules Aussie the winner via bitch out no show.*

*Headliner:* Terrible. I should rip up her contract. 

*Roman King:* You're a news reporter??? You don't have any influence over the show??

*Headliner:* ....................right.:side: 

_Will94 gets up and goes on a rampage. For absolutely no reason, he drags a fan out of the front row and proceed to beat the hell out of this kid. _

*Roman King:* What did that kid do to deserve that?

*Headliner:* He sat in that particular seat. 

_ADR LaVey tries to calm Will down, but Will turns around and knocks ADR out with one hit! He walks off without saying a word. _

*Roman King:* What has gotten into Will?

*Headliner:* Note to Will's future wife: Make Breakfast for Will every morning, or else the consequences can reach terrible heights.
_
Aussie stands in the ring confused at the big mess. As she attempts to leave, she's violently attacked by Wrestling B!tch._

*Wrestling B!tch:* MAYBE THIS WILL GET YOUR ATTENTION.
_
Wrestling B!tch continues the assault on Aussie. She gets her up, and lands a devastating powerbomb to Aussie. _

*Roman King:* Complete Chaos has erupted on WWF!

*Headliner: *Jesus Christ King, put your fucking pants back on. 

*Roman King:* 




_Backstage we see HBK91 plotting. He seems to be brain dead, until he stumbles on a brilliant idea._

*HBK91:* That's it!

_HBK91 gathers all the Stone Cold Steve Austin compilation DVD's he can find and sets a trail of the DVD's from Austin101's locker room, to HBK91's locker room. Austin101 immediately comes out the locker room like a dog that just smelled a steak._ 

*Austin101:* CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY. THANK YOU GOD! 
_
Austin101 follows every DVD, and collects them all until he reaches HBK91's lockeroom. As soon as Austin finishes picking up the last DVD, HBK91 opens his locker room door, slaps the living taste out of Austin101 and closes the door._

*Austin101:* FUCK. FUCK.


_
The camera shifts back to the ring as a new face is set to interview. The word around the locker room is that she was only hired to do nudes, but we'll put her to good use for now._ 

*Mocha:* Ladies and Gentlemen, my guest at this time. The new WWF Champion, Role Model!

*Role Model:* Hi.

*Mocha:* How does it feel to be champion?

*Role Model:* Good.

*Mocha:* What are your plans as champion?

*Role Model:* Idk.

*Mocha:* Anybody challengers you have in mind?

*Role Model:* Idc.

*Mocha:* Where's your partner, NCIH?

*Role Model:* Idk.

*Mocha:* You're not making this easy.

*Role Model:* Not showing enough cleavage for my interest.

*Mocha:* Ugh! Anyway, you actually shot a guy to get a shot at the title! How can you do something like that?

*Role Model:* A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

*Mocha:* But the man has a family?

*Role Model:* They'll understand. If the father is a real man, he'll understand.

_
Role Model turns his head to see -Mystery- and -Blasko- purposely interrupt the interview. They forgot what they were going to say, so they decide to talk about random indy wrestling. _

*Role Model:* Excuse me?

_-Mystery- and -Blasko- ignores Role Model and continue to disrupt the interview._

*Role Model:* Interview over.

_Role Model silently goes under the ring and grabs a sledge hammer. He hits Blasko in the face with the hammer to instant cries from Mystery. Mystery runs away in fear. _


*Headliner:* RK guess what?

*Roman King:* ...............................

*Headliner:* RK!
_
Roman King is in a trance after staring at Mocha too long. A picture of a manish looking woman is shown to RK as he quickly regains focus._ 

*Headliner:* Fail was suppose to be the guest commentator.

*Roman King:* What happened to him? 

*Headliner:* He saw you sitting at the Spanish announce table earlier with Main-Event, so he thought that's were the main table was. Shame, since he was finally suppose to get some real air time.

_The cameras turn toward Fail and Main-Event commentating._

*Main-Event:* ¡Hasta ahora la exposición ha estado yendo gran! 

*Fail:* Wait, huh? Spanish?

*Main-Event:* ¿No sabe usted español? 

*Fail:* What?

*Main-Event:* Yo nunca he encontrado alguien tan estúpido en mi vida, ah mi Dios. 

*Fail:* This seriously can't be happening...to...me.....again.



_
Backstage we see Capital X roaming back and forth until he gets enough balls to burst in the chairman's office._

*Capital X:* I DEMAND A WORLD TITLE SHOT.

*Rajah:* Excuse me? Don't you see I'm busy?

*Capital X:* So! I've been here since the beginning damn it. 

*Rajah:* And exactly what did you do during that time?

*Capital X:* ......................

*Rajah:* owned!

*Capital X:* I'm main-event material now. I'm not leaving your office until I get a title shot.

*Rajah:* Ok. 

*Capital X:* YES!

*Rajah:* Under one condition. It won't be a World title shot. It will be for the US title. And if you want to be in this organization, you will be forced to change your name permanently.

*Capital X:* ........Ugh. To what?

*Rajah:* Your new name will be Capital Asshole.

*Capital X:* WTF? 

*Rajah:* By the way, your match starts now. NOW GET THE HELL OUT OF MY OFFICE!

*Capital Asshole drops his head in defeat, and walks out the office toward the ring. As he approaches the ring, the crowd immediately chants "asshole" much to the dislike of Capital Asshole. The US champion AWESOM-O makes his way to the ring to a string of cheers and mild boos. Don't let the cheers fool you. This guy is still a c(u)nt. 

AWESOM-O attempts to lock up with Capital Asshole, but Mr.Asshole kicks him in the stomach and rams him to the corner. He turns his frustration into aggression with a series of kicks and punches until AWESOM-O falls from the corner. 

The asshole chants get louder and they continue to bother Capital Asshole. It turns into domination as he grounds AWESOM-O for the next few minutes with a basic ground & pound. With AWESOM-O on the ground, Capital Asshole goes outside to mouth off to a few front row fans. For a few seconds, he exchanges words with the fans, then he dares them to slap him. They attempt to slap him but he moves away and taunts the fan. 

He gets back in the ring with all smilies on his face. He turns to AWESOM-O to continue the offense. AWESOM-O takes off his shirt to reveal a tanktop that says "asshole" on it. Capital Asshole freezes in shock, as AWESOM-O hits the c(u)nt punt to the throat/upper chin for the win!*

*Roman King:* The welsh take another!

*Headliner:* Why is there a foreigner holding the United States title? Anyway, that ****ish attitude of his is attractive. No ****.

*Roman King:* At least you don't hate him like Slick did.

*Headliner:* He lives in Canada. 

*Roman King:* Point taken.

_The camera shifts focus toward the ring where we see Boss Holt watching the crew set up the Holt Factor. The ring ropes are unloosen, the ring is decorated with a podium and a red carpet. _

*Holt:* Good evening. I have two words for you.
*
Crowd:* Suck It!

*Holt:* Jesus Christ are we living in 1998? My two words are "EWWW RASSLIN"

_Crowd boos_

*Holt:* Rasslin sucks. I can't believe I just watched two guys fake beat up on each other. 
_
Crowd boos_

*Holt:* I bet those guys are backstage now having the time of their lives together. People faking hate toward each other. Eww.

_Crowd Boos_
*
Boss Holt:* I bet they are nursing each others injuries. Like, "Aww sorry baby did I hurt you?"
_
Crowd Boos _

*Boss Holt:* I want the real stuff. Not none of this PG rated stuff. Gas prices are too high to waste your money on this stuff.

_Crowd boos_

*Boss Holt:* Three letters bitches. Chant them with me. M-M-A!

_Crowd boos louder, and chants back G-T-F-O_

*Boss Holt:* Being in this squared circle alone is making me want to throw up. You'll hear more from me, a real entertainment fan. 

_Holt walks off silently with a smirk on his face as the crowd boos him until he goes through the curtain. _


_Backstage we see a bunch of worthy tag team wrestlers and others are talking strategy. Apparently all of the teams believe they are getting a shot at the tag titles._

*Stainless:* Ok, I hold Platt down. And you dance all over his face causing him to give up the 3 count.

*Kliqster:* We could just do balls in your mouth.

*McQueen:* Ok Derek, random japanese moves ftw?

*Derek:* Indeed.

*McQueen:* Jumbo?

*Derek:* Indeed.

*McQueen:* I need more communication man. 

*Derek:* Indeed.

*i$$ac:* Son of a bitch.

*Everyone else:* 

*Emperor DC:* I just want Platt. 

*Hawt Es:* Merce! C'Mon man we gotta win the tag titles. Think about it. Computer Design Production Help Team, to Tag Team Champion!

*J_MeRCe:* Ugh...............

*i$$ac:* You need to actually be good at graphic design to help people, and you need to be a good wrestler to become a champion. Just saying Es. 

*Evolution:* I'd like a partner. 
_
Every Australian comes running toward toward Evolution_



*David: *Two announcements. One, next week there will be a Aussie battle royal between all the Australians. The people that do well might get more time. The reason for this is that it's too many of you to keep up with. Some of you need to GTFO for a little while. 

*Australians:* :sad:

*David:* Second announcement, sorry to inform you guys of this, but none of you guys are getting the tag title shot.

*Everyone:* WTF????

*Platt:* Don't feel like fighting tonight tbh

*David:* Well, we do, but we don't.

*Everyone:* What do you mean?

*Platt:* We are going to defend the titles in a five minute time limit match.

*Everyone:* Against?

*David:* Richie and 27Leo27

*Everyone:* Who, what?

*Random shout from the background:* That asshole Richie is suppose to be in bed right now!
*
David & Platt:* They are in the ring now. Goodbye

_Everyone in the lockeroom appears pissed off at what just happened._ 
*
David and Platt walk toward the ring to defend their titles. David stops mid way to the ring and Platt never notices it. The challengers appear nervous and excited. 27Leo27 is making a surprise debut here at WWF and seems to be shaken up. Richie can't believe he's in a title match. He won't stop moving around the ring. The kid forgot to take his medicine. The parents won't be happy.

The match starts off between Platt and Richie. Richie immediately jumps off the top rope with a dropkick and a series of punches to Platt on the ground. Richie jumps back to the rope and this time hits a clothesline to Platt. He tags in his partner 27Leo27. That doesn't stop Richie though. Richie is running around the outside of the ring non-stop in enjoyment. 

27Leo kicked Platt, and then took a few steps back in nervousness. He goes to kick Platt again, but Platt counters into a dragon screw takedown. 27Leo27 quickly goes back to tag Richie. 

Richie runs circles around Platt exactly 7 times at the speed of light before going back to the top rope. Running around Platt costs Richie as he becomes dizzy, and slips off the turnbuckle face first into the ring. Platt attacks 27Leo27, and goes for the pin on Richie. 1, 2 ,3.*
_
As Platt tries to get up, a number of wrestlers from the back run to the ring. David sees this, and gets out of dodge leaving Platt all alone. Emperor DC briefly attacks Platt, and a number of other tag wrestlers from the back get mild parts of Platt before he's able to slip out of the ring. Platt looks for David, and sees that he's no where to be found. Nice partner. _



*Headliner:* Ok, is this where we're suppose to close out the show with comments?

*Roman King:* Maybe.

*Headliner:* But what if we don't have anything to say?

*Roman King:* Then you're worthless. 

*Headliner:* You're fired. 

*Roman King:* I swear to god................


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Indeed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

_*applauds*_


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

:lmao Very good stuff


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Richie and Jigsaw should have been a dysfunctional tag team.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

I enjoyed this. Glad it's back.


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Random crazed heel turn FTW!

I need a Corino or dark Cabana gimmick, with the moveset of KENTA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



will94 said:


> Random crazed heel turn FTW!
> 
> I need a Corino or dark Cabana gimmick, with the moveset of KENTA.


You mean chubby guy that does a flying knee?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Me and Es are like the Headcheese of WF. I am definitely the Lethal Weapon on the combination.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Good show (Y)


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Tony and I need airtime before our overness fades


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Sweet.

Main Event spot and a Mental Problem.



Ftw!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Nice work


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



Certs said:


> Tony and I need airtime before our overness fades


Tony is carrying your team, in my estimation :argh:

Great stuff K. 101 got owned.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Good stuff, K, i enjoyed.

Carl and Isaac need to team up.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



Certs said:


> Tony and I need airtime before our overness fades


Go solo, you may have a better carer in wwf. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

I want in. A star is born.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Brilliant job Headliner. 

Special Guest Referee for the Australian Battle Royal please.....it's only fair.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Awesome, this is back.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

This was a good read, I made it into the main event on my debut I need a heel turn lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

K, my moveset better consist of Backdrops, Lariats, Brainbusters, DDT's, soccer punting people in the face and chops or else your puro dissing is a failure.

And if you ever have me go to the top rope I need to give my opponent a tombstone piledriver first. It's an unwritten rule.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

RANDOM JAPANESE MOVES~!

(Y)

Three thumbs up. Great stuff, K.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

I best have a spot in the Aussie Battle Royal.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



BDFW said:


> I best have a spot in the Aussie Battle Royal.


Likewise. The Rof want's into this Battle Royal.

Good Show. Well done.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



BDFW said:


> I best have a spot in the Aussie Battle Royal.


There are a lot of Aussies on this forum. I'm surprised


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

I need tp be put over, beating all the aussie shouldbe no problem so i should be added to the battle royaleif that i'm not from down under. :side:


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Aussie = Austria

Merite? :side:

Great show, K.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



Daredevil Jeff said:


> Aussie = Austria
> 
> Merite? :side:
> 
> Great show, K.


Close enough. R-Truth made the same mistake at a House Show in Austria, when he start asking 'People in _Australia_, What's Up?'



----

How many Aussies are there on this forum?

Has anyone ever counted?

Lol. If we banded together we could take over this place :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

The show was good, but not great, for the following reason:

I didn't get airtime.

Better luck next time though, K.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



Alcoholic said:


> The show was good, but not great, for the following reason:
> 
> I didn't get airtime.
> 
> Better luck next time though, K.


I agree with the following statement but relating to myself :side:


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



roflcopta said:


> Close enough. R-Truth made the same mistake at a House Show in Austria, when he start asking 'People in _Australia_, What's Up?'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, an Australian already is in power in Rajah so you don't need to really band together to take over anything.


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

I absolutley love this!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

*Nice stuff.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

This is the first time I've read any of this, I think. Fun stuff (Y).

Derek's constant "Indeed" and the Seb/101 parts cracked me up. Especially the use of capital letters during 101's dialog.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Good stuff.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Can I join :$?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

It was funny but not crippled enough for my liking. Very nice work though.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Pretty awesome read tbh, great job


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Just a question, are you going to update the first post with a new roster?


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

I felt like lurking anything and stumbled upon this. Ended up reading the latest show and noticed that I had a short spot. Very funny


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Spanish Announce Team, wtf?

I will win the Aussie Battle Royal, tbh.

Great job, K. You put a lot into it, it gets thumbs up from me.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*

Nice job man, hopefully you can keep it up


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



Fail said:


> Spanish Announce Team, wtf?
> 
> *I will win the Aussie Battle Royal, tbh.*
> 
> Great job, K. You put a lot into it, it gets thumbs up from me.


The Aussie Battle Royal is a great way to put young talent over *hint hint* :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



JOHN MERCER said:


> Just a question, are you going to update the first post with a new roster?


Not sure yet. 

No long report. No comedy sketches since I'm not funny~!~~!~. Just a couple notes. 



> Breaking News: Role Model stripped of the WWF title for reasons unknown. There will be a couple qualifying matches with the winners facing off at "WWF Change of Pace" for the WWF title.
> 
> Tag tournament to decide the number 1 contender for the titles. Three of the teams have been announced:
> Derek & McQueen
> ...


Hopefully the next show will be up Sunday or monday.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I want in on the WWF title qualifying matches. I'm gonna bring swagger back to that title.


----------



## zergling_seb (Mar 11, 2006)

What? Joking. Nice Job.


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

Glad to see this going again.

It was one of the better parts of the forum when it was going.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

lol, this is too funny. I wanna be in it!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



Fail said:


> I will win the Aussie Battle Royal, tbh.


I don't believe this to be true.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

AERTS & CERTS.... Bacdafucup bichiz


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

INCLUSION


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-Rockstar- said:


> I want in on the WWF title qualifying matches. I'm gonna bring swagger back to that title.


Keep asking and the chances of jobbing out to Richie increase, I'd wager.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen and I (aka The Super Ultra Mega Holy Demon Army) are going to win with our random Japanese moves and move on Jumbo style to claim the tag titles.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Very funny to read. Good job.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> AERTS & CERTS.... Bacdafucup bichiz


It's pretty obvious we're going to SHOCK THE WORLD!~


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Rockstar- said:


> I want in on the WWF title qualifying matches. I'm gonna bring swagger back to that title.


I'm the only one with swagger like Mick Jagger around here son. Get in line!


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Since I have a Pedo/Miley Cyrus gimmick going, I should be in here for comic effect :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

some good stuff Dude.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

As long as I don't have to partner with Richie, I'll be happy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sweet, this creative genius is back.

Hopefully I'm back in the fed, boots all laced up and ready to destroy several plenty of people. Entering #1 for Aussie battle royal as well


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You'll be going out as #1 aswell.

:side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I won't fail like a Sharks premiership campaign  :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


>


ownt.

See you in the Rumble, Ben.....*Fingers Crossed* Hope I get put in it.....


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Whoops 

Double Post.....


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


>


ownt.

See you in the Rumble, Ben.....*Fingers Crossed* Hope I get put in it..... 

EDIT: WTF. This is ridiculous.....


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

How do you post the same thing 15 minutes after the original two posts?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The sand has fried his brain IMO


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


>


ownt.

See you in the Rumble, Ben.....*Fingers Crossed* Hope I get put in it..... 

^^

It's my browser...Keeps fucking up when I try to quote.

See it did it again! 

Stupid piece of shit, Safari.......

Apologies, etc.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao

That's one fucked up browser.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

When all those posts are merged, it just looks like a normal copta post. Interesting


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL, Wrestling B!tch, that's awesome.


AUSSIE, IT'S ON.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Honey I'll beat you any time and any place.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

HOW AM I GOING TO DEBATE RYAN NOW THAT THE OTHER PLACE HAS CLOSED DOWN!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao

Hey don't blame me, I didn't even know it happened until a few hours after. Guess you'll have to see if Headliner will write it into this show.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Seabs - WWF Champion. Has a nice ring to it doesnt it?

or not :$*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Copta as Cruiserweight Champ has a nice ring to it 

Hope the next installment is up soon, Headliner.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

sXe_extremist said:


> I won't fail like a Sharks premiership campaign  :side:


Low blow.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey at least your team didn't make it all the way to the final and then choke to Manly.

Then again I really can't complain... *admires sig for the 15634854th time*


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

If it's not too late to join, I want in this Aussie battle royal thing too.

Please? :agree:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hey at least your team didn't make it all the way to the final and *then choke to Manly.*
> 
> Then again I really can't complain... *admires sig for the 15634854th time*


 That was an awesome day for me, Manly ftw


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AWESOM-O would make a great double champion.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: MrMonty and Headliner present WWF*



AWESOM-O said:


> Good stuff, K, i enjoyed.
> 
> Carl and Isaac need to team up.


This.

It's i$aac not i$$ac you fucking **** Headliner.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ise..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My tag team partner needs to come back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Credit to KingCrash for the gif.


_Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
October 13th 2008_​
_Five dollar fireworks go off for the start of WWF. The fireworks are a $4 dollar upgrade from last week, but they are still considered too TNAish for people's liking._ 


*Roman King:* Welcome everybody to another edition of WWF! Here's my special guest commentator for the night, BreakTheWalls!

*BreakTheWalls:* I am gratified to be with someone of such optimistic views.

*Roman King:* 

*BreakTheWalls:* I'm happy to be here.



_The camera shift toward the ring where the Chairman has an announcement to make._



*Rajah:* As most of you know, Role Model was stripped of the WWF title. I will have four competitors battle it out in a tournament style setting. One match will happen later on tonight, and the next match will happen next week. The winners will face off at the PPV WWF Change of Pace for the WWF Championship! To make up for the actions of Role Model last week, the first participant in this match will be...........Mystery!

_Mystery comes out to a chorus of boos. The fact that he tried to hit on every female in the front row in front of their boyfriends before the show opened doesn't help matters. _

*Rajah:* The second competitor and Mystery's opponent tonight will be.....The United States Champion, AWESOM-O!

_AWESOM-O comes out to a mixed reaction. _

*AWESOM-O:* Can me and i$aac be in the tag tournament?

*Rajah:* It's full you greedy bastard! The third opponent will be, Seabs!
_
Seabs come out to a lot of cheers from the crowd. Underdog treatment._

*Rajah:* The fourth opponent and Seabs opponent will be.................

_Both Capital Asshole and Fail comes out of no where._

*Capital Asshole & Fail:* ME RAJAH ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Rajah:* Capital Asshole, you have bothered me enough. Last week with that main-event crap, and now this. You're banned from the arena for a week. Attempt to re-enter and it will be permanent. Security, take him away.
_
Capital Asshole tries to battle through security, but they tie him up, wild bull style. The crowd chants asshole as Capital Asshole is dragged away by security._

*Rajah:* As for you Fail, you're in.

*Fail:* YES, OMFG. YES! I FINALLY MADE IT TO THE TIME!

*Rajah:* :lmao

*Fail:* What's so funny?

*Rajah:* That's for me to know and for you to find out. Mystery & AWESOM-O's match will start now. Seabs and Fail CAN GET THE HELL OUT.




*Mystery immediately begins grounding AWESOM-O with his advanced mat skills. The crowd begins to chant boring, as Mystery yells back in a pissed off manner, PSYCHOLOGY IS IMPORTANT. Mystery works the leg of AWESOM-O so that he can't use the kunt punt. He drops the elbow on AWESOM-O's leg, and applies the half crab on his leg. 

AWESOM-O eventually reaches the ropes. Mystery kicks away at the leg and then goes to the outside. He drags AWESOM-O's leg to the corner post and throws it against the post. 

Mystery begins to get cocky as he taunts the crowd for a few minutes. One of the angry boyfriends from the crowd throw their soda at Mystery's face. It dazes Mystery long enough for AWESOM-O to get up and hit the kunt punt to the throat for the win!*

*Roman King:* How was he able to do the kunt punt?!

*BreakTheWalls:* I don't know but I admire AWESOMO's intrepidity.

*Roman King:* 
*
BreakTheWalls:* I liked AWESOM-O's courage. 



_Backstage we see Derek, KeepItFresh, Jax, Dark Church and -Rockstar- all pondering in the lockerroom. _

*
KeepItFresh:* Aren't you suppose to be in a tag match tonight for the tournament? 
*
Derek:* McQueen's not here tonight so the tag match is next week.:sad:

*KeepItFresh:* Oh. I could of sworn I was the hardcore champion at one point around here. Actually, I still might be. 

*Jax:* Totally.

*-Rockstar-:* Totally.

*Dark Church:* I want some fucking recognition around here.

*KeepItFresh:* I could create fun, if that's what you want. 

*Jax:* Do it!

*-Rockstar-:* Totally!
*
KeepItFresh:* Ok kids. Draw your weapons. 

*Derek watches as they draw their weapons. Dark Church uses his wheelchair as a weapon. Jax draws a fork, KIF draws a knife, and -Rockstar- draws a spoon. Shame.

Dark Church rolls his wheelchair as fast as possible toward all the opponents. They all move out the way causing Dark Church to crash through the wall. Since he has no legs, Dark Church sits there in pain looking hopeless.

-Rockstar- tries to stab Jax with the spoon, but the spoon is of no effect. Jax uses the fork to slash -Rockstar- in the face. KIF slices the back of Jax's neck with the knife as he falls to the ground. 
*

*KeepItFresh:* That was fun kids. Goodbye. 

_TheLadyKiller, i$aac and KIMBO all walk by laughing at what just happened._

*i$aac:* I'm embarrassed. 

*TheLadyKiller:* Sabbaticals might need to be arranged.

*KIMBO:* AMP plz.

*TheLadyKiller:* Back to the other place.

*i$aac:*








_
All of the sudden a voice is overheard. The three look around to see where the voice is coming from, but it's from a loudspeaker._

*Mysterious voice:* YOU HAVE ALL BEEN REPLACED. 

_The camera goes outside to see the voice coming from '15'. Since he's not allowed in the building, he used his supreme lurking & stalking ability to find the closest distance to TLK, i$aac and KIMBO from the outside of the building so that the loudspeaker is loud enough for them to hear._

*Everyone:* 



_The ring crew changes the ring format as it's time for another edition of the Holt Factor._

_Boss Holt comes out to a strong amount of boos from the crowd. He rolls his eyes, and takes the podium._

*Boss Holt:* I can't believe you guys are still here. 

_Crowd boos._

*Boss Holt:* Look at this, I mean, there's freaking ring mats around here! Let me guess, it's so that you poor rasslin guys don't get hurt huh.

_Crowd boos._

*Boss Holt:* And look at this, a turnbuckle cushion. What's wrong, afraid the steel will tear your backs up? 
_
The angry teenager in the front row gets upset at Holt and jumps in the ring._

Random kid, let's call him.......*Team Technical:* C'mon. Me and you right now!

*Holt:* Kid, I don't play rasstle. 

_He shoves Holt and then attacks him. Holt lands a quick jab to the face followed by a series of punches and kicks. Team Technical falls to the ground, and Holt locks in a devastating MMA armbar hold. He lets go after he sees the kid crying. _

*Boss Holt:* THROWING PUNCHES IN MOTHERFUCKING BUNCHES.

_Holt walks off with a giant smirk on his face as the crowd boos him. And you thought Arizona got heat. _

*BreakTheWalls:* I don't like Holt's jaundice deportment toward wrestling.

*Roman King:* 

*BreakTheWalls:* I don't like Holt's bias attitude toward wrestling. 



_Backstage we see Bruteshot74 pacing back & forth. He then walks up to CM Skittle._

*Bruteshot74:* Hey CM Skittle.

*CM Skittle:* OMG STALKERS 

_CM Skittle runs away scared, Bruteshot stands their in confusion._



_Back to the ring area we see HBK91 coming to the ring with a briefcase. He's smiling in a very prickish manner._

*HBK91:* I stumbled upon this briefcase at the star ratings table backstage. Let's open this shall we?

*HBK91:* Well what do we have here? Austin101's reviews? He carries them in a briefcase?:lmao These are useless. Let's shred some of these.

_Austin101 storms out in a rage._

*Austin101:* Don't TOUCH them.

*HBK91:* Is that a demand?

*Austin101:* I swear on a Macho Man slim jim that I will kick YOUR ASS if you touch them.

*HBK91:* Macho Man _slim jim_? I knew you wish you were Steph! 

*Austin101:* SHUT UP AND DROP THE BRIEFCASE.

*HBK91:* Come and get it. 

_Austin101 runs to the ring to save his briefcase. HBK91 drops the briefcase, and proceeds to shred some of Austin101's Wrestlemania & Royal Rumble reviews before quickly leaving the ring._

*Austin101:* MY REVIEWS! 

*HBK91:* :lmao

*Austin101:* THAT'S IT. ME AND YOU AT THE PPV. ONE ON ONE. I'm GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS. AND THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE, BECAUSE AUSTIN SAID........Oh, erm.

*HBK91:* Embarrassing. See you at the PPV. Hope I didn't make you cry. 

*BreakTheWalls:* I find HBK91's antics to be morally repugnant while I find Austin101's temperament to be extremely off the equilibrium.

*Roman King:* 

*BreakTheWalls:* HBK91 is a prick and Austin101 has issues. 




_The camera goes to the back where we see Will94 with a microphone in hand. Mocha was suppose to interview him, but she's busy blogging & whining about the banners she's made._

*Will94:* You know that phrase about being so pissed off that you want to go on baby punching rampages? That's how I felt last week when I kicked that guy's ass. Sitting here every week recording the women so that me and ADR could make gifs is pathetic. ADR sitting here drolling and acting all extra nice and shit. Fuck that. 

_Crowd mildly boos._

*Will94:*









_Crowd loudly boos._

*Will94:* It's time to start kicking ass and taking names. No more of this Disney World gif making shit!

_ADR LaVey comes up to Will94 concerned._

*ADR:* Dude, you could of told me if you issues with things. Let's go to the back and talk this out.

*Will94:* No.

*ADR:* C'mon man. Let's just put this aside. 

*Will94:* NO.

*ADR:* Will, I think you're just a little upset at......

_Will punches ADR out again. He stands over ADR, and walks away to a chorus of boos. _



_The camera shifts back to the ring as it's time for the tag match._ 


*
AERTS & CERTS make their way to the ring for their tag tourument match against the unlikely team of JOHN MERCER and Hawt Es. After Certs offered his banner services to Ownage, Ownage agreed to accompany the men to the ring.

Aerts and JOHN MERCER start things off. Being from Canada, Merce displays a good amount of technical skills that catches Alcoholic (AERTS) off guard. He tags in CERTS to keep Merce off guard, but Merce's constant technical attack forces AERTS & CERTS to continuously tag each other in and out. 

Es tags himself in. He bounces around the ring uncontrollably hitting with AERTS and CERTS. To control him, Ownage pulls Es foot from the outside. Certs hits Es with the famous homie the clown sock as Es goes into a daze. With Es dazed, AERTS & CERTS hit a nice powerbomb/reverse facebuster combination for the win! *

_AERTS, CERTS, and OERTS (Ownage, what the hell, why not?) all celebrate in the ring. Merce attends to Es but Es shoves him away. JOHN MERCER slaps him and walks away in discontent._ 

*Roman King:* Did you see that! What's up with these guys turning on each other!

*BreakTheWalls:* The treachery is disconcerting.

*Roman King:* Ugh, I won't bother to ask. 



_Backstage we see David and Platt talking about David's walk out from last week._

*Platt:* Nice partner I have here.

*David:* Thanks.

*Platt:* Why did you leave me?

*David:* I had better things to do.

*Platt:* Like?

*David:* COD.

*Platt:* COD IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN US BEING TAG CHAMPIONS.

*David:* Sure. 

*Platt:* I'm the star of this team anyway tbh.

*David:* Oh really, let's put that to the test.

*Platt:* 

_David walks off as Platt stands their in confusion. Emperor DC charges toward Platt with a chainsaw. Platt quickly escapes into the lockeroom. _

*Emperor DC:* AHHHH!!! One of these days!

*
It's time for the Aussie battle royal. TripleHBK, Sticksy, Nickster, roflcopta, Evolution, sXe_extremist, Richie, BDFW, Daredevil Jeff, and Kenny all come out to the ring in antipication of proving to be the dominant Australian. And they say all Asians look alike. All eyes move to Aussie, when she surprising comes down as the special referee.

The match starts off with all the Australians coming to the center of the ring. Everyone stares at Daredevil Jeff, who tries not to make eye contact with any of them. 

Australians: Austria GTFO

Daredevil Jeff is tossed out of the ring by the Aussies. 

Everyone begins to pile on each other much to the delight of Kenny. Once others figure out the homosexual things Kenny attempts to do, they immediately band together and toss him out of the ring. 

While the other Aussies begin fighting one another, Richie jumps off the turnbuckle and knocks everyone down with a front flip. Sadly, Richie failed to take his medicine again. This leads to many moves off the top rope. Some connect, some don't. The nail in the coffin for Richie is when he attempts to jump off the top, and Nickster pushes him off causing Richie to fly through the spanish announce table! It's always the spanish announce table to go first.*

_Sticksy tries to make small talk with Aussie._

*Sticksy:* I'd be willing to do anything for you!

*Aussie:* Anything? 

*Sticksy:* Yes! For a date tonight!

*Aussie:* Eliminate yourself.

_Sticksy jumps over the top rope but not safely, he lands face first on the mat. While on the ground:_


*Sticksy:* So what time can I pick you up?

*Aussie:* Sorry hun, I'm booked.

*Sticksy:* WTF!

*roflcopta points and laugh at Sticksy. "ROFL", "ROFL", Evolution sneaks up from behind and tosses roflcopta out the ring for elimination. 

BDFW goes MMA on everyone. Takedowns, fists, kicks, the whole nine. BDFW proceeds to ground everyone....except for TripleHBK who waits quietly in the corner. As BDFW continues his assault on Nickster, Evolution and sXe_extremist, TripleHBK quietly throws BDFW out of the ring, and quietly goes back to the corner like nothing happened. 

TripleHBK continues to go ignored as sXe_extremist, Nickster and Evolution battle it out. sXe_ is at a disadvantage as the kuntish ways of Nickster and Evolution seem to be too much for sXe. They both try to eliminate sXe as he holds on to the ropes for dear life. TripleHBK makes his move as he tries to eliminate all three opponents. Nickster side steps, TripleHBK falls forward and Nickster elimates all three opponents to win the match.*
_
Fresh Prince of Nickster can't believe he won as he begins to celebrate._










_Aussie raises the hand of Nickster to a mixed reaction from the crowd. As Nickster leaves, Wrestling B!tch makes her away down to the ring to attack Aussie again! This time Aussie is prepared as the two trade fierce right hands until Aussie takes Wrestling B!tch to the ground. _

*Roman King:* OMG this is making me SO hot.

_Roman King runs down to the ring to get in the action. He acts like he's trying to break it up, but people clearly see RK's intentions. 

Angered by RK interfering in the fight, Wrestling B!tch kicks RK in the groin as RK falls to the ground in pain. _

*Audience in unison:* :lmao

_As Wrestling B!tch turns around, Aussie pushes her to the rope and clothesline her over it. The two women stare at each other until Wrestling B!tch makes her way back up the ramp. _

*
BreakTheWalls:* That's it folks! What a grandiose show this has been. It has been my prerogative to host this phenomenon. Tune in next week!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm being under appreciated.

Fuck it I'm going to TNA.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

:lmao

I'm BreakTheWalls and I'm _your_ teacher.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What was the crowd reaction when I slapped Hawt Es?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao The austin/seb feud = ratings. 

DDJ should of won the battle royale.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe said:


> What was the crowd reaction when I slapped Hawt Es?


Some cheers and some silence.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess I have the old FAIL gimmick now.

Oh well.

How much Heat did I aquire?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So basically, I'm being portrayed as a physco hell-bent on killing Platt?

Sounds good. (Y)

Great stuff KKK


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Some cheers and some silence.


That's good enough for me .

Great show once again, btw. (Y)


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:lmao Awesome. Ownage = Modern-day Bobby the Brain Heenan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Awesome stuff again. 91/101 stuff is EPIC. Nice to see me in the tourney too. My match next week?*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That owned. (Y)


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

JOHN MERCER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen not being here makes me wish I had a more consistent partner.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fantastic work again. About time I got the upper hand on that b!tch. 



Headliner said:


> _All of the sudden a voice is overheard. The three look around to see where the voice is coming from, but it's from a loudspeaker._
> 
> *Mysterious voice:* YOU HAVE ALL BEEN REPLACED.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Very sweet, K; enjoyed that one.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

My partner jobs during my little vacation. 

Srsly Mystery, grow some balls.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Another good show


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Great, but the women closed the show? Is Aussie the companies top-face?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ZanderM said:


> Great, but the women closed the show? Is Aussie the companies top-face?


I closed out the show with the Aussie battle royal because of the table spot. 

Aussie is one of the top draws though.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Good stuff bud. I liked my one liner with CM Skittle, stalker storyline ftw


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

nice Show dude i enjoyed it


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

:lmao

I loved my part. Very realistic....

Well Done. Excellent show this week.

Please continue with Rof and Sticksy pissing each other off


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Even without feet I slice people up.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

ZanderM said:


> Great, but the women closed the show? Is Aussie the companies top-face?


Yeah, is there a problem with that? 



Headliner said:


> Aussie is one of the top draws though.


<3


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't associate me w/ The Lady Killer again please Headliner.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I hope I've put Richie out of action for the coming years.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

i$aac said:


> Don't associate me w/ The Lady Killer again please Headliner.


---->


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

fuck you greg


























cocksucker


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey that kind of language will not be tolerated. ASS.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lazer


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a fan.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

OERTS 

"YOU HAVE ALL BEEN REPLACED" :lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Aerts/Certs/Oerts vs the FAKE ASS LAZERS imo


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Kimbo/i$e/TLK will own you three.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

In a losers take sabbaticals match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

(due to embarrassment)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao awesome. Great show and I loved the "15" part.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Kimbo/i$e/TLK will own you three.


Repped.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

^Sabbatical plz



Ownage™;6383367 said:


> In a losers take sabbaticals match.


repped


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Fail for WWF Champion, IMO.

Great show K. <3


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Certs said:


> ^Sabbatical plz
> 
> 
> repped


I'll fuck you up, son.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

^^^ what he said.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo mamas


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll take Ownage out and KIMBO/i$e can handle the other jobbers.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Should be easy. 

I'll take Fail out while I'm at it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Unstoppable trio.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Nah we're getting the 2007 John Cena booking tbh


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

i$aac said:


> Should be easy.
> 
> I'll take Fail out while I'm at it.


Impossible.

Most likely I will take myself out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> Unstoppable Replaced trio.


fixed


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah owned


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey now that's just not necessary.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Fail said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Most likely I will take myself out.


:sad:


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

TAKE MY FUCKING PILLS~!!


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

lol! I love this topic


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao :lmao Awesome work Headliner


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Way to job to me, Sticksy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Moshi Moshi Derek-san!

Sorry I missed the show Derek I was busy getting a surgery to alter my eyes so they are slanted. I got sick of squinting. Now, let's go brainbuster us some bitches.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Way to job to me, Sticksy.


I helped :side:

Srlsy would mark if my character was turned into a Charlie Haas parody style guy...Imitating other users/wrestlers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fresh Prince of Nickster said:


> Way to job to me, Sticksy.


Actually i jobbed to a beautiful dame :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Those were some kick ass shows.

I'm still waiting for Forum B!tch to get shit on by Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

If Headliner knows whats good for him, it'll happen at the PPV. 



Sticksy said:


> Actually i jobbed to a beautiful dame :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm willin' to trip a fool or take a big heel style bump so my Aussie Twin will win.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I can always count on my twin to help me out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Involved in a triple-elimination, nice. If it fits the bill of the show, I could organsie a tag team deal with my #1 Canadian, bruteshot


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

sXe_extremist said:


> Involved in a triple-elimination, nice. If it fits the bill of the show, I could organsie a tag team deal with my #1 Canadian, bruteshot


:agree:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn. I effectively eliminated myself... yay me :side:


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

Can't wait to read the next show!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good show.

Is it bad I only come on here every now and then to check how this thread is going?

I put over Nick btw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There was a MrMonty sighting in the TTT last night. I marked.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

McQueen said:


> There was a MrMonty sighting in the TTT last night. I marked.


:agree:

There is still hope :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I talk to Monty regularly.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I put over Nick btw.


Lies.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn it, someone tell that man to get that Irish ass of his back online more often to say hi to me. :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF.

The Establishment.

Hater.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH Damage said:


> WTF.
> 
> The Establishment.
> 
> Hater.


Sorry. You might still be on the show in a singles role. I have to see where I can fit you in.



> Announced matches for the next show:
> Seabs vs Fail in WWF title match qualifier.
> Derek & McQueen vs Fresh Prince of Josh & Evolution in Tag title number 1 contender qualifier.
> Aussie & a partner of Wrestling B!tch's choice vs Wrestling B!tch and a partner of Aussie's choice.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie totally needs to make it up to me :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

K, I need to go heel manager and start..... *The McQueenan Family* for the humanoids.

My Twin sis Aussie of course needs to be my first client.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fail's totally puttin me over jobbing to me.*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Aussie totally needs to make it up to me :side:


Make what up to you exactly? 



McQueen said:


> K, I need to go heel manager and start..... *The McQueenan Family* for the humanoids.
> 
> My Twin sis Aussie of course needs to be my first client.


Of course. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was gonna invite Sticksy into the family but i'm afraid of one sided attempts of incest now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Make what up to you exactly?


Making me look like a tool eliminate myself :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evo and I will mop the floor with McQueen and Derek.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No you shall not, your gonna get stiffed like bitches.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

With me in your corner right?



McQueen said:


> I was gonna invite Sticksy into the family but i'm afraid of one sided attempts of incest now.


Yes that has become a concern. Best to leave that idea for now.



Sticksy said:


> Making me look like a tool eliminate myself :side:


Hey I can't help being a distraction.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Of Course Aussie.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Distract McQueen, Aussie in our upcoming battle.

Do it for your fellow Australians!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

National Pride is no match for family ties.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hey I can't help being a distraction.


:sex 

:side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That wasn't exactly the distraction I was talking about Sticksy!



Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Distract McQueen, Aussie in our upcoming battle.
> 
> Do it for your fellow Australians!





sXe_extremist said:


> It sucks that you have to leave, reasons which only the cool cats know of, but shit, now we lose a cool broad such as yourself and are *only left now with Jade and Sabrina as the cool active women on this forum.*


You can blame sXe for me siding with my twin. :side: Family ties are stronger.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Rof is totally part of the McQueenian Family


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rof rules.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Rof rules.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hes on my TV right now tbh. HoF inductions.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sorry. You might still be on the show in a singles role. I have to see where I can fit you in.


Con I haz European Title?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

What a stupid username. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> What a stupid username. You should be ashamed.


Mr Bubba T tells it like it is.

Also, I would mark for a Derek shoot promo......Indeed.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> You can blame sXe for me siding with my twin. :side: Family ties are stronger.


Well, you're a Hawks fan. Not cool 

I'm afraid I don't know you on a first name basis, hence the major oversight.

Fwends ?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well you're not a Hawks fan, that's worse. 

Yeah I suppose we can be friends...and it's Kylie.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

What's wrong with being a Hawks fan?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Who knows mate. But it's alright we know we picked the better team to support. The rest are either not very bright....or they're Cllingwood supporters.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *Fail's totally puttin me over jobbing to me.*


Bullshit.

Seabs, you might as well just lie down on the canvas. It's not going to be pretty. I'll kick your ass, Mario style.. or I could do it Master Chief style, or even Solid Snake style. o well, I'll still kick your ass. kthxhun.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a Hawks fan.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Good my brainwashing tactics worked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They are obviously the superior team in their league.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

They are indeed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nothing will stop you from losing to me and Evo, McQueen.

Not even Aussie's "services".


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Well you're not a Hawks fan, that's worse.
> 
> Yeah I suppose we can be friends...and it's Kylie.


Ben 



Triple HBK said:


> What's wrong with being a Hawks fan?


Nothing is wrong lol, although the Hawks did cost me $30 lol.

Anyway, back to the next show, I could totally be Aussie's hired gun :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Nothing will stop you from losing to me and Evo, McQueen.
> 
> Not even Aussie's "services".


I think you've got the wrong idea and I don't think you're man enough for the "King's Road" Derek and I plan on unleashing upon WWF. Skulls shall be shattered.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

If only my partner was here to back me up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe_extremist said:


> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JIMMY~! 

I'm totally McQueen's apprentice :side:


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

I smell Aussie turning on McQueen, tbh.

That's just me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll make an Aussie/Canadian allegiance with myself, Bruto and Cat 

The Power Trio = unstoppable championz


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe_extremist said:


> I'll make an Aussie/Canadian allegiance with myself, Bruto and Cat
> 
> The Power Trio = unstoppable championz


You have nothing on the McQueenian Family, tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

_Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums
October 19th 2008_​
_The pyro goes off as it's time for another edition of WWF. Daredevil Jeff and Richie decide it's fun to play with fireworks; which results in both boys being lit on fire and immediately deemed uncautious. Idiots. _

*Roman King:* Good evening ladies and gentlemen it's time for WWF! Here's my special guest commentator this week, LadyCroft!

*LadyCroft:* Hello Roman King this looks fun
*
Roman King:* Oh my. Easy there mini-me.......


_The show opens with Rajah on the titantron. He would head out to the ring, but old age prevents him from moving too far._

*Rajah:* Just a few announcements. I've unbanned Capital Asshole from the arena tonight under the condition that he doesn't bother me. At the PPV, it will be Aussie defending her womens title against Wrestling B!tch. Also, the winner of the HBK91 & Austin101 match will be named the number 1 contender for the US title. Last, the referee for tonight's match will be.....AWESOM-O!
_
Rajah looks to his right, where he sees JOHN MERCER and Hawt Es 'talking'._

*Es:* Sorry for pushing you last week.

*J_MeRCe:* Sorry for slapping the taste out of your mouth last week.

*Es:*  You know who I hate, Lexie. I hope she slits her wrists. 

*Rajah:* That language won't be tolerated here. Banned for a week.

_Es puts his head down in shame, and when he looks up, JOHN MERCER slaps Es again. _




_Backstage we see BreakTheWalls and TheSoulTaker having a very intellectual conversation._

*BreakTheWalls:* I must say the women are very enchanting.

*SoulTaker:* Yes tha women ar lok god.

*BreakTheWalls:* I'm becoming colloquial to this atmosphere.

*SoulTaker:* Yes ths is a niece plase.

*BreakTheWalls:* Who's your choice wrestler?

*SoulTaker:* Bug Dave.

*BreakTheWalls:* 

*BreakTheWalls:* I meant WWF.

*SoulTaker:* I no. Bug Dave.

*BreakTheWalls:* Uh.....nevermind. I have to depart. 

_BreakTheWalls walks away a bit confused. As he just realized that he encountered someone that's the complete opposite of him._ 


_The tag match is under way as Derek and McQueen head to the ring. McQueen decided to go barefoot for this match, as the crowd finally realizes what that smell was. Fresh Prince of Nickster & Evolution make their way to the ring happy. Out of the 1845757 Aussies, they get airtime._
*
Derek & Nickster start the match off. Nickster's still dancing from his epic win last night, and it throws Derek off guard. Nickster gains a series of quick takedowns. 

Nickster tags in the "Australian Asshole" Evolution to perform some double team work on Derek. Derek remembers the double team work stories in the back, and quickly runs to tag in McQueen. 

McQueen comes in the ring and half of the crowd passes out. The other half screams out McQueen's moves as he does them in order. CHOPS, LARIATS, BACKDROPS. As he goes for the DDT, Evolution lands a low blow on McQueen. That might hurt his chances of scoring tonight. 

AERTS, CERTS and OERTS come to the ring. As Evolution comes from the rope, he's tripped up by the three men. Evolution gets up, and Derek comes in the ring to land a BRAINBUSTER on Evolution. He puts McQueen's arm over Evolution, and attacks Nickster while the ref counts three. *

*LadyCroft:* Yay McQueeny wins. Oh wait, as a a commentator I'm not allowed to show bias right?

*Roman King:* You can _show_ whatever you want...........



_Backstage we see David and Platt trying to work out their differences._

*Platt:* So two weeks ago you left me in our match. Last week, you left me again and I almost got attacked. Now what?

*David:* But I thought you was the star of the team?

*Platt:* I am and you're becoming useless tbh.

*David:* Oh am I? Once again, let's put that to the test.

*Platt:* 

*David:* DUCK.
_
Platt ducks just in time as a brick is thrown from a distance aimed at Platt's head. The camera turns to Emperor DC, who walks away silently._

*Emperor DC:* Almost........



_The camera once again shifts backstage where we see Blasko slightly disappointed at Mystery. _

*-Blasko-:* Dude, how did you lose last week?

*-Mystery-:* I was doing the right thing. I was working over the leg. It's not my fault. PSYCHOLOGY IS IMPORTANT.

*-Blasko-:* Understandable, but how did you lose last week?

*-Mystery-:* Some guy threw his soda at me because he was jealous that I was talking to his girlfriend in front of him.:sad:

*-Blasko-:* I say, we go confront him now. 
_
-Mystery- and -Blasko- go to ringside to confront the guy. The guy turns out to be Sticksy._

*-Mystery-:* Remember me? 

*Sticksy:* Oh hi.

*-Mystery-:* Remember costing me the match?

*Sticksy:* 

*-Blasko-:* Is that your girlfriend?

*Sticksy:* Yes.

*-Blasko-:* Then why did you hit on Aussie in your match later that evening right in front of her?

*-Mystery-:* Hey man, you can't get mad at me for hitting on your girlfriend if you're going to turn around and hit on Aussie.

_The girlfriend slaps Sticksy, and joins Mystery and Blasko as they walk up the ramp._ 

*-Mystery- wisppers to Blasko:* "She's mine for the first hour, then you can have the rest."
_
Roflcopta sneaks up behind Sticksy. "ROFL, ROFL" _



*LadyCroft:* Poor girl. She did the right thing. I would never let a man take advantage of me.

*Roman King:* Go on....

*LadyCroft:* If anything, I'd take advantage. I'll bring him to his knees.

Roman King: Go on........

*LadyCroft:* I'd tie him up, and he wouldn't leave until he understood me.

*Roman King:* ....................

*LadyCroft:* Are you drooling?

*Roman King:* What, oh, no, that's uh, water. I'm a sloppy drinker. 

_
Backstage a newbie named "dodgeball64" walks up to Holt's lockerroom. He rudely opens the door and confronts Holt._

*dodgeball64:* I've been watching you bash wrestling, and I've been watching you bash us. It needs to stop. 

*Holt:* Excuse me? Who are you?

*dodgeball64:* You heard me. It's not fair.

*Holt:* So?
*
dodgeball64:* You don't deserve to be back here with us.

*Holt:* I know, I'd feel pretty gay if I was around sweaty guys in tights.

*dodgeball64:* Maybe you should leave now.

*Holt:* And if I don't?

*dodgeball64:* You don't want to go there.

*Holt:* You like playing dodgeball?

*dodgeball64:* Yes.

*Holt:* Dodge this.

_Holt throws a right hand that decks dodgeball64. He jumps over dodgeball to perform a vicious ground and pound._

*Holt:* RASSTLIN IS FOR QUEERS. IT'S FOR GUYS THAT LIKE DOGGIE.

*LadyCroft: *I like roughness.

*Roman King:* Oh god. Please let me be your test dummy......please.:$



_As the womens match attempts to get underway, ADR LaVey sets up his cameras and recorders. He doesn't get a chance to sit down as Will94 runs down to the ring and attacks ADR. He slams ADR's camera's and recorders on ADR's face, and proceeds to beat him with the equipment until blood shows. Will94 walks up the ramp with a smirk on his face to a chorus of boos, while the referees and trainers come out for ADR._

_

From break, backstage we see I$aac approach Headliner. Who for some reason, is at the show. _

*I$aac:* Book me and Carl in a tag team.

*Headliner:* I'm sorry Issac. You're talking to the wrong person.

*I$aac:* The name is Isaac asshole. 

*Headliner:* That's what I said, Issac.

*I$aac:* Nevermind.


_Aussie makes the way to the ring with mild concern. Wrestling B!tch has been attacking her from all directions, and she's unsure what more could possibly happen. Wrestling B!tch comes out to announce Aussie's partner._

*Wrestling B!tch:* Your opponent is........Lexie. 

_Lexie comes down to the ring confused. Her contract states that she was hired for nudes. It never said anything about matches._

*Aussie:* Your tag partner is CM Skittle.

*Wrestling B!tch:* FUCK......FUCK YOU AUSSIE.........FUCK
_
CM Skittle comes to the ring paranoid and scared. She looks at Wrestling B!tch and they immediately began to argue._

*Wrestling B!tch:* Listen here slut. Do what I say, and stay out of my way.

*The match starts off with Lexie and CM Skittle. Both competitors look scared to compete. They scratch one another, push one another much to the disgust of Wrestling B!tch. Wrestling B!tch tags herself in and attacks both Lexie and CM Skittle. 

Wrestling B!tch proceeds to pound Lexie for the next five minutes. Vicious right hands, knees to the face, and anything else that would mess up Lexie's potential modeling career. Wrestling B!tch forces Lexie to tag in Aussie, and the two ladies quickly brawl in the ring. 

Wrestling B!tch holds her own, but begins to be overwhelmed by Aussie's momentum coming into the match. She goes to tag out, but something strange happens........

The camera focuses on bruteshot74 who's in the crowd watching the match. CM Skittle sees bruteshot in the crowd and freaks out.*

*CM Skittle:* OMG STALKERS
*
CM Skittle runs away, leaving Wrestling B!tch by herself. With Wrestling B!tch by herself, Aussie hits the Tornado DDT for the win! *

*LadyCroft:* Wow CM Skittle is paranoid. 

*Roman King:* I know. Stalking isn't bad as long as you have binoculars.


_
Backstage Austin101 is at the star ratings table. He asks the guys if anyone have copies of his Mania and Rumble reviews, but no one does. HBK91 charges toward Austin101, Austin turns around and backdrops him through the table! _

*Austin101:* DAMN RIGHT SON.

_Austin101 walks back to his lockerroom with the full Stone Cold walk in motion. He goes to re-watch some DVD's to review, but is stunned when he sees the DVD player broken, and nearly his entire DVD collection is broken and shattered. Austin101 falls to his knees and appears to cry while he holds his broken material. A secret camera that was installed in the lockerroom begins to take pictures of Austin101 in such an embarrassing state. This was the work of HBK91._



_AWESOM-O's in the ring as the special referee for the upcoming title qualification match. Seabs makes his way to the ring nervous. It's his first big WWF match and he doesn't wanna fuck up. Fail comes to the ring happy. For someone like him to be in this position is quite an accomplishment in itself. _

*Seabs ties up with Fail. Fail attempts to takedown Seabs. He fails. He attempts to quickly outwrestle Seabs. He fails. Seabs takes down Fail and walks over him in a showboat fashion. For the next few minutes, Seabs completely dominates Fail with flashy moves that brings the audience to their feet. Having a trampoline in your backyard pays off. 

Fail gets frustrated as he goes outside for a chair. Fail attempts to hit Seabs with the chair, but the chair bounces against the rope and hits Fail in the face! Capital Asshole sprints to the ring with a chair in hand. He attempts to hit AWESOM-O, but he ducks and Seabs is accidently hit with the chair! Fail, still effected by his own chairshot falls on top of Seabs unknowingly. AWESOM-O counts the 1,2,3!*
_
AWESOM-O gets Fail up. Fail seems to be a bit confused._

*Fail:* Uh, what happened?
*
AWESOM-O:* You just won.

*Fail:* WHAT. NO WAY. OMFG NO WAY! YES! FOR ONCE IN MY LIFE! YES!
_
Fail runs around the ring until he's too dizzy to run anymore. When he's too dizzy to run, he throws up in the middle of the ring much to everyone's disappointment._

*AWESOM-O:* Dude............

*Fail:* I'll excuse myself.


*LadyCroft:* It's been fun hosting WWF tonight. See ya next week!

*Roman King:* Take this drink....

*LadyCroft:* Nah, one of my friends did that and they ended up in some guy's hotel drunk and naked.

*Roman King whispers to hisself:* That was the point.....



______________________________________________
Meh.:$


One more show to go, and then WWF Change of Pace.



> Announced card so far:
> 
> Vacant WWF title match:
> AWESOM-O vs Fail
> ...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Awesome stuff again Headliner


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao that was completely awesome Headliner. This might be my favorite part.



> The camera focuses on bruteshot74 who's in the crowd watching the match. CM Skittle sees bruteshot in the crowd and freaks out.
> 
> CM Skittle: OMG STALKERS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ Bug Dave getting in. I deserve credit for that :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SoulTaker and his epic grammer is a win.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:lmao

Thumbs up K


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

McQueen said:


> SoulTaker and his epic grammer is a win.


Indeed it is.

I sense a HBK91/McQueen Nastiest Member Vs Favourite Member match for the WWF Title soon, Eric.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao That was a really great show Headliner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll mark for that Seb.

Aussie & Lady Croft in my corner please.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'll mark for that Seb.
> 
> Aussie & Lady Croft in my corner please.


I'll take Skittles and... Sticksy, he's pretty feminine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree.

Million Dollar McQueen please. I can use my Million Dollar McDream in honor of Lady Sabrina.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hollywood HBK91 imo. I thought you were E-Ric McFlair?

As top face, i'd be willing to put you over as discussed before


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Me as McQueen's lackie please.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hawt Es's face is going to be raw when I'm done with him :lmao.

Great show once again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well its up to K what he wants to do with me. But i'm down being the Million Dollar Face of this fed and/or have the McQueenan Family stable. I'm multitalented like that.

Jennifer Merce can join my entourage as well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

You know you don't have to ask me twice to be in your corner.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

lol! I love my gimmick


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

A feud, please. 

Great show, dude.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Well its up to K what he wants to do with me. But i'm down being the Million Dollar Face of this fed and/or have the McQueenan Family stable. I'm multitalented like that.
> 
> Jennifer Merce can join my entourage as well.


:lmao, that was the greatest conversation ever. Wasn't it Jessica though? I don't know, you're probably right :$.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie said:


> You know you don't have to ask me twice to be in your corner.


This is one fine lady, and a role model for all the young women in this universe.
I accept your generousity.



J_MeRCe said:


> :lmao, that was the greatest conversation ever. Wasn't it Jessica though? I don't know, you're probably right :$.


Yeah, I think I did say Janet and you came back with Jessica or something like that.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Another good show


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> This is one fine lady, and a role model for all the young women in this universe.
> I accept your generousity.
> 
> Yeah, I think I did say Janet and you came back with Jessica or something like that.


Either way, that was an awesome conversation.

The best part had to be Nitemare repping me thinking I was a girl.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> This is one fine lady, and a role model for all the young women in this universe.
> I accept your generousity.


Awww! <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao I didn't hear about that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r141/jrichards5/Untitled-2.png

I repped him back with "Anytime, anywhere". It was pretty awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice lol.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

:lmao

I am loving my one line appearances stalking CM Skittle. Awesome stuff K.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

So I got fucking burned with fireworks this week.












Awesome. One show injury plz, back for the PPV.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HBK91 said:


> I'll take Skittles and... Sticksy, he's pretty feminine.


:cuss:


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

> Seabs ties up with Fail. Fail attempts to takedown Seabs. He fails. He attempts to quickly outwrestle Seabs. He fails. Seabs takes down Fail and walks over him in a showboat fashion. For the next few minutes, Seabs completely dominates Fail with flashy moves that brings the audience to their feet. Having a trampoline in your backyard pays off.


LOL.

WWF TITLE HERE I COME, BIATCHES!


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

:lmao Awesome show, K.

But why did I get burned with those stupid 1 $ fireworks? I should be hosting Funky Zeit with DDJ :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Let me beat the shit out of Certs, plz.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

> *
> Roflcopta sneaks up behind Sticksy. "ROFL, ROFL" *


:lmao - I feel more gimmicky than Dolph Ziggler.....

This storyline must lead somewhere :side:...and you should add Nick's reaction each time 
At least I got some airtime....

Great stuff as always


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao Bug Dave. I take the full credit for this gimmick. :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lolllz "Australian Asshole". It fits.

Sorry I wasn't here to back you up before Nick. I'll try and get on a little more often to keep up that whole trash talk thing.

(Y)


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Richie™ said:


> So I got fucking burned with fireworks this week.


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Richie™ said:


> So I got fucking burned with fireworks this week.


Seems logical. Maybe it was a way of writing you out of WWF :shocked:.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

J_MeRCe said:


> Seems logical. Maybe it was a way of writing you out of WWF :shocked:.


Nah, it can't be. I got burned too (explaination plz :side and I can't be written out of the show :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Daredevil Jeff said:


> Nah, it can't be. I got burned too (explaination plz :side and I can't be written out of the show :$


You're far more resilient, just like Jeff Hardy. Richie is just bringing you down, clearly. Out with the dead weight, so to speak.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

All Hallows Eve special please. Forum Bitch would fit right in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lmao Another EPIC show.

Pretty impressed with my debut for a rookie. Underdogs ftw~!

oh yeah fuck you X :side: *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great show, mostly because I was able to pick up the victory for my team. Everybody falls to the BRAINBUSTAH~!!!


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I am loving my one line appearances stalking CM Skittle. Awesome stuff K.


lol, I know that's so funny! I never thought my little stalker comment would turn into such a huge thing but I love it. and I think a Halloween show is a really good idea!


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

> Backstage a newbie named "dodgeball64" walks up to Holt's lockerroom. He rudely opens the door and confronts Holt.
> 
> dodgeball64: I've been watching you bash wrestling, and I've been watching you bash us. It needs to stop.
> 
> ...


I got OWNED. And yet, It is sad, because that's something that would happen to me in real life 

Another great show.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> Let me beat the shit out of Certs, plz.


 We needed you out of the tourney. It was a group decision. 

Great stuff again K.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fail vs AWESOM-O will be epic; about time i took my rightful place as World Champion.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Awesome show once again. A random Monty appearence in the next one would be cool. Also more of me being crippled and broken.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I want in


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll help CARL~! win the title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AWESOM-O said:


> Fail vs AWESOM-O will be epic; about time i took my rightful place as World Champion.


Everyone knows i'm more over than you and Fail combined. I'll see you kids soon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Certs said:


> We needed you out of the tourney. It was a group decision.
> 
> Great stuff again K.


I get it. I'm a threat to everyone on the roster.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's our intimidation factor really.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mess with us either.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the lack of responses in this thread really indicates just how dominant we really are.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

AWESOM-O said:


> Fail vs AWESOM-O will be epic; about time i took my rightful place as World Champion.


Epic indeed. Show stealer, yes. BUT, it will be remembered by many when I win the title.

kthxbabe. <3


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I think the lack of responses in this thread really indicates just how dominant we really are.


It's painfully obvious.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

These are hilarious. Great job.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

My non-existent feet and I weren't booked? What is this nonsense?

Naw, this was another good show. I think people get enough of me in the TTT as it is.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Everyone knows i'm more over than you and Fail combined. I'll see you kids soon.


You're still playing catch up; you're not in my league yet.



Fail said:


> Epic indeed. Show stealer, yes. BUT, it will be remembered by many when I win the title.
> 
> kthxbabe. <3


Remember the name.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Fresh Prince of Josh said:


> I wouldn't mess with us either.


When I am out of this stalker storyline I shall mess with you.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evolution said:


> It's our intimidation factor really.


Mate a little kitten is more intimidating than you two.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AWESOM-O said:


> You're still playing catch up; you're not in my league yet.


Nah, McQueen is the top face on WF nowadays.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So when do I get to get in the ring with ADR and lay him out with stiff kicks, shinning wizards, enziguris, and other leg-based attacks?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

HBK91 said:


> Nah, McQueen is the top face on WF nowadays.


It's a sad fact.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What's so sad about it?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

bruteshot74 said:


> When I am out of this stalker storyline I shall mess with you.


I'm looking forward to it. It will be me doing the "messing" though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Rofl Rofl. When's the next installment going to be up?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

When's the next update?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

When K fuckin feels like it. Be patient people.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't worry, K just wants to make Fail's WWF Title win special.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

(Y)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

BUMP.

Next show plz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Now that Headliner is admin he's forgotten this thread i believe. Stop doing stuff around the forum and entertain some people :side:


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Headliner is way to big for this now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

He should reveal himself as the booker through an epic screwjob situation, then write himself out of the position by having the badass servers collapse on him while he is giving out the sum of one million rep/points to random WF users.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nah, Headliner doesn't forget about the little people.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Have some patience guys. I'm sure he's hard at work trying to get a good show written.


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

Main-Event: ¡Hasta ahora la exposición ha estado yendo gran! 


Uh..what? 

Anyways, nice work. You are very creative. :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He sold out to the man.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Evolution said:


> He sold out to the man.


In Soviet Russia Australia, Man sells out to you :side:


----------



## hybrid666 (Nov 6, 2008)

Aha this concept sounds awesome, keep it up (Y)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Have some patience guys. I'm sure he's hard at work trying to get a good show written.


You put too much faith in him.

He sold out!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Why do I keep getting jobbed out?

Fucking powertrip, this is.


----------

